# Does anyone have experience in adopting a special needs child?



## dontworry

My OH and I are very young right now, but in the future, we plan on adopting a child with Down's Syndrome. 

My OH's maternal grandparents had three children "naturally" (one passed away at birth), and adopted eight more children after that. The last child they adopted has Down's Syndrome, and my OH grew up very close to him. He's always wanted to adopt, and I've always wanted to adopt a special need's child, so this is a mutual dream. We are very aware of what happens after the adoption, however; I'd like to hear from anyone who has had personal experience with this? I know it's not everyone's dream, but it's ours. :) I spoke to his grandma in July about it (for the first time) and she said it was easier adopting him than any of the other children they adopted... I imagine it's still pretty difficult, though, and that was twenty some-odd years ago! 

Anywho - just wondering if anyone has any experience with this. :)


----------



## TwoMummies

Hi there

I have never adopted personally but my parents adopted a young boy with severe special needs when I was 22. Feel free to pm me if you want to ask anything.


----------

